# 2004 Passat W8 6 Speed with 91k Miles



## rcny (Oct 4, 2009)

Hey I'm new to this forum my friend referred to me to this site. I have an '04 Passat W8 6 speed with 91k miles on it. When the car is idle it makes a strange noise and at 65-75 MPH the steering wheel wobbles. I have taken it to my local dealership and given it to them to address these problems. They return the car to me and say it's is fine. Other than those issues the car runs well, but I've had work done to it in the past here and there to get it to its current condition. I am curious if there is anything issues or anything I should be worried about for the future of my car?
My friends car:


----------



## VWGUY4EVER (Nov 17, 2000)

*Re: 2004 Passat W8 6 Speed with 91k Miles (rcny)*

Sounds like 2 unrelated problems from what limited info we have to go on. My car makes a noise. Can you tell me what it is ?








- Can you tell where the noise at idle comes from ? Under the hood, and if so, where ? Under the car ? Behind the dash ?
- "The steering wheel shakes at 65-75." While coasting ? While accelerating ? While braking ? Can be anything from a bad tire or wheel, balancing, inner c/v joints.....
You're being too vague for anyone to give you a clear answer...


----------



## RecklessandBlue (Sep 19, 2007)

*Re: 2004 Passat W8 6 Speed with 91k Miles (VWGUY4EVER)*

these are not def. conclusions do not go to dealer and say do this cuz they will charge even if not your original concern CHECK FIRST
1speed patch related movements are normally improper tire weighting, got any dents/ bents/ take it to a lube shop and ask em to throw your 4 corners on the balancer, its like 20min work of work
2 Idle noises that AREN'T good and are pretty noticible on the w8 is the chains, your getting near 100k service so its gunna be timing time soon, which if your not gunna do yourself; its kind of a big deal with that plant.
thats my two cents
if it doesnt sound raspy and slighty low rpm related then you can throw that idea out,
or you can just get a big screwdriver ,find loudest noise, put screwdriver to surface and driver to ear if its loud theres your prob



_Modified by RecklessandBlue at 6:53 PM 10-15-2009_


----------



## BPhillipsGLI (Oct 7, 2004)

*Re: 2004 Passat W8 6 Speed with 91k Miles (RecklessandBlue)*

It could be that the belt on the two balancers shafts off of the crank has gone bad. There isn't a service interval for this belt however you're right around the mileage that most people have had problems with this belt.


----------



## rcny (Oct 4, 2009)

*FV-QR*

The steering wheel wobbles will costing not to bad but I can feel it but when accelerating and breaking it becomes more shaky. I have taken it to get that wobble checked out, I think it may because of a bent rim.
When the car is idle it sounds like something is grinding. It makes the noise there is a 4 second pause then the grinding noise again.


----------



## mkr900 (Nov 14, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (rcny)*

wheel wobble sounds like it could be a bent rim or one of you balance weights on the rim feel off. You can get that checked out at any place that does tires. As for the grinding....I know what you are talking about... the same on and off noise happened to me for one of my vw's but I can't remember what it was. I'm sure its a bearing not getting lube. Were is the grinding noise coming from. (i wish I had a W8, those things sound awesome)


----------



## ri_vdub (Jul 23, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (mkr900)*

I http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif Grundle


----------



## grundle (Mar 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *ri_vdub* »_I http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif Grundle


----------

